# First Experience With Kings in the Bay



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

This is a little story about how my cousin and I found out about King Mackerel being the bay.

The era was October 1973, we had both graduated HS that June and pier fished most of the summer. We were both pretty accomplished pier rats at the time but we had never heard of mackerel being in the bay. We thought they were strictly a Gulf spieces.

My cousin was working at Hamm's Gulf station by the foot of the bridge, they sold bait and tackle there at the time. Cuz was there on Sunday early afternoon when all these folks kept coming in to buy more tackle complaining the the mackerel were eating their croakers of the hook before they could get them in. One even showed him a chopped in half croaker.

Cuz asked Mr Hamm for a little time off to investigate, got a half dozen cigs and went to the bridge. He lost all the baits quickly and returned to the station to get a whole box and secure the rest of the day off.

It was about that time that I just happened to cruise by and he was freaking out. "Go home and get your rod, there's Kings in the bay, thousands". At first i thought he was joking but finally being convinced I made it home and back in record time, '70 SS396!

I found him about 100 yards out on the GB side, grabbed a ciggie and flung it out. Imediately a King blew up on the cig knocking it off the hook. Our fishing buddies just happened to drive by, saw us on the bridge and turned around to check it out. It was a first for them as well.

So for the rest of the day we were catching Kings from 20lbs and up. They were everywhere, you could watch them chasing sheepshead around the pilings, they were skyrocketing on baits and for no apparent reason. If you got three twitches of your bait before it exploded it was rare. I ended up with 5, all over 20 and a 9 lb Spanish. There were Jacks in the mix too but we'd just break them off.

The frenzy lasted until just before dark. We all went back the next day, caught a few but it was nothing like that Sunday afternoon. I've never since seen or hear of a Mackerel feeding frenzy like that.

That was one of those days that'll stay with you for life and be a story to be told even 38 years later. That is probably the most memorable day of fishing I've had.

Rick


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Pretty cool 
Thanks for sharing 
Wouldn't mind fishing a frenzy like that !


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

great story thanks for sharing


----------



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

That is awesome and thanks, makes me think of great times fishing all my life.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Great story! Best friend and I used to fish the mouth of bayou Chico during the summers into the fall in the late 70's when we were in high school. Big Alewife used to run In and around the mouth of the bayou and 30lb jack crevalle were busting into them. We had landed a few jacks when my buddy hooked into something different. After a 45 min fight he eventually boated a 49 lb king right at the mouth of bayou Chico. Fished quite a few kingfish tournaments and I have yet to see one that big come on board my boat.


----------



## SteveFL (Aug 2, 2010)

It wasn't in the bay but at the okaloosa fishing pier about 6-7 years ago. My family was in town and we were heading back to Ft Walton from dinner in Destin. We decided to stop by the pier just to walk out to see what was going on. "EVERY" single person on the pier was cranking kings in as fast as they could. I think there were at least 8 or 10 hooked up at any given time all the way until dark. Most were in the 20 plus lb range.

The next day we went swimming down at the beach near the pier. They were in the surf! And I don't mean a few, once we realized what they looked like they were everywhere. Probably less than 50 yards out.


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

I hope and pray we are blessed with a good 2012 King / Ling season...


----------

